# Two Kinds of Color



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

On Monday, June 18th, Two Kinds of Color will be a free kindle download. The promotion ends June 22nd. It's the compelling story of a mother's love and sacrifice for her racially divided children. Two of them are white; two of them black, raised in a hustler's brutal environment on the South Side of Chicago. There are some Kindle reviews. If you get a chance to read it, please post your comments.

Here are just some of the reviews:

Thank you Deborah Kennedy for introducing me to the kind of book I usually wouldn't read! Once started it was hard to put down! It is a must read in my opinion! The characters are real and the book covers all aspects of life. I was blown away by the ending!! I too like others am looking forward to your next book!--KINDLE REVIEW

OMG! I really couldn't put this book down! Congratulations to Deborah Kennedy on this incredible read! Thank you for introducing me to your masterpiece! I mean it! What a GREAT GIFT for my friends who love a GREAT read! I am really looking forward to your next book. Please let it be sooner than later!--KINDLE REVIEW

This book is well written and a great story that everyone should get to read. The author's writing talents are impressive and straight to the point. I look forward to her next novel. Keep up the good work.--KINDLE REVIEW

Two Kinds of Color is an exceptionally beautifully written novel. The characters are compelling and believable and the message of love and sacrifice and true friendship is touching and unforgettable. I savored this book. It is not a book to be skimmed through but read thoughtfully and carefully. The ability of Ms. Kennedy to present her story with such insight and heart-felt emotion is remarkable. I read a great many books and, like most of us, have my favorite authors. I look forward to reading any other novel my newest favorite author writes. Thank you Ms. Kennedy. I enjoyed Two Kinds of Color very much.--AMAZON PAPERBACK REVIEW











_edit: added KB link to book on Amazon_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Deborah, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

----We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to Kindleboards.
deb


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi and welcome. Your book sounds very interesting. And wasn't it nice of the moderators to post a link to your book? They helped me a great deal when I embarrassed myself trying to put in a link.

Joyce
Serendipity House(kindle)


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

If I've offended anyone with my email posts I sincerely apologize.  I'm new in this game of self-publishing and I guess I'm learning as I go along.  I was only trying to find the right place to market my work.  Race has never been an issue with me.  I grew up on the South Side of Chicago under some of the worst circumstances.  I have four white siblings and three who are black including myself.  Though the book is fiction it is based on some true characters.  I show no indifference in the book, and thought that the subject matter would be interesting for Kindle readers.  I am not a spammer and will never market my book on this site if that is what some believe I am.  Someone said I created a lot of angry people on this site, anger is something I try to avoid.  Someone said I have to take the consequences for my actions, and I agree with him.  I've learned lessons here that I would probably not have learned otherwise.  Again, if I've offended anyone on this site please accept my apology.  

Always best regards,
Deborah Kennedy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Deborah,

I've merged your new post with your existing thread for the book in the Book Bazaar. Please refer to the welcome message above as well as our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html.

We welcome independent authors here and provide the Book Bazaar as a place for you all to get the word out. But our members do not want to receive unsolicited email or PM's from authors. Many do consider that to be Spam. If you spend some time here you will likely find, as many of our member authors do, that the absolute best way to get folks to give your book a try is to be an active member by participating in discussions throughout KindleBoards.

Ann
Book Bazaar moderator


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

"Two Kinds of Color" is the compelling story of a mother's love and heroic sacrifice for her racially divided children.  Two of them are black, two of the white, raised in a hustler's brutal environment on the South Side of Chicago.  This book is available at Amazon Kindle, Amazon Books, and Barnes & Noble.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Debra

And welcome. Actually I did read your sample, and thought it was very well written!

You also have some wonderful reviews!

Hope you are doing well with it...

Nancy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Opps, sorry Deborah, for the mispelling of your name. 

Nancy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi, Deborah and welcome to KB.

You might want to join our tagging thread where we exchange tags for our books to help us get noticed. Here's a link. We'd be happy to have you join us.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22473.msg419427.html#msg419427


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm the author of "Two Kinds of Color." It's the compelling story of a mother's love and sacrifice for her racially divided children. Two of them are white, two of them black, raised in a hustler's brutal environment on the South Side of Chicago. There are some Kindle reviews. If you get a chance to read it, please post your comments.











_edit -- merged with previous thread for this book -- Ann_


----------



## kae (May 3, 2010)

Sounds interesting, Deborah.
You might put up more information here. I went to your Web site and what I read there really grabbed my attention.
Also nice to know it's in Print as well as KINDLE (some folks haven't gotten onboard the e- revolution  )


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm the author of the novel "Two Kinds of Color." It's the compelling story of a mother's love and heroic sacrifice for her racially divided children. Two of them are white, two of them black, raised in a hustler's brutal environment on the South Side of Chicago. There are some great Kindle reviews. I hope you get a chance to read a sample. To learn more about me you can always visit my web site: http://www.twokindsofcolor.com

Always best regards,
Deborah Kennedy


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

Just wanted to thank everyone for their comments.  I hope your New Year is a great one!

Always best regards,
Deborah Kennedy


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

Deborah Kennedy said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for their comments. I hope your New Year is a great one!
> 
> Always best regards,
> Deborah Kennedy


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

Just wanted to tell everyone that there are more Kindle reviews!  I hope you get a chance to take a look, and read a sample while you're there.


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

Here is another Kindle review:

At first, I was intimidated by the storyline. I don't usually read books that open up the part of me that gets so angry, sad or scared for the characters. When I read the sample, something clicked... and I had to finish the story, I had to find out everything that happened. I'm so glad I did! What a masterpiece! I felt that I could hear the author's own voice narrating the vivid images. You just have to experience it for yourself, and feel for the characters, because they could be anyone you walk past on the street, on any given day. We all have our stories deep inside us, don't we?--KINDLE REVIEW


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

You can always visit my website to learn more about me at http://www.twokindsofcolor.com


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

To read more Kindle reviews go to:

http://www.amazon.com/Two-Kinds-of-Color-ebook/dp/B0031TZPH0/


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

Deborah Kennedy said:


> To read more Kindle reviews go to:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Two-Kinds-of-Color-ebook/dp/B0031TZPH0/


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

Deborah Kennedy said:


> Here is another Kindle review:
> 
> At first, I was intimidated by the storyline. I don't usually read books that open up the part of me that gets so angry, sad or scared for the characters. When I read the sample, something clicked... and I had to finish the story, I had to find out everything that happened. I'm so glad I did! What a masterpiece! I felt that I could hear the author's own voice narrating the vivid images. You just have to experience it for yourself, and feel for the characters, because they could be anyone you walk past on the street, on any given day. We all have our stories deep inside us, don't we?--KINDLE REVIEW


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

Two Kinds of Color is now on sale for Kindle.  Price is just $9.99.  I hope you get a chance to read a sample.

Thanks


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

Deborah Kennedy said:


> Here is another Kindle review:
> 
> At first, I was intimidated by the storyline. I don't usually read books that open up the part of me that gets so angry, sad or scared for the characters. When I read the sample, something clicked... and I had to finish the story, I had to find out everything that happened. I'm so glad I did! What a masterpiece! I felt that I could hear the author's own voice narrating the vivid images. You just have to experience it for yourself, and feel for the characters, because they could be anyone you walk past on the street, on any given day. We all have our stories deep inside us, don't we?--KINDLE REVIEW


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

Two Kinds of Color is still on sale for Kindle for only $9.99.  I hope you get a chance to read a sample.  I would love to hear from you.

Best regards,
Deborah Kennedy


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

Deborah Kennedy said:


> Here is another Kindle review:
> 
> At first, I was intimidated by the storyline. I don't usually read books that open up the part of me that gets so angry, sad or scared for the characters. When I read the sample, something clicked... and I had to finish the story, I had to find out everything that happened. I'm so glad I did! What a masterpiece! I felt that I could hear the author's own voice narrating the vivid images. You just have to experience it for yourself, and feel for the characters, because they could be anyone you walk past on the street, on any given day. We all have our stories deep inside us, don't we?--KINDLE REVIEW


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

Two Kinds of Color will soon be offered for free through the Kindle lending library.  Keep checking back with me.

Best regards,
Deborah


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

Two Kinds of Color makes a great gift for the holidays!


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

Don't forget about Two Kinds of Color for your holiday reading.  It also makes a great gift.  Have a great Christmas!

Best regards,
Deborah Kennedy


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

Deborah Kennedy said:


> I'm the author of "Two Kinds of Color." It's the compelling story of a mother's love and sacrifice for her racially divided children. Two of them are white; two of them black, raised in a hustler's brutal environment on the South Side of Chicago. There are some Kindle reviews. If you get a chance to read it, please post your comments.
> 
> Here are just some of the reviews:
> 
> ...


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

Just wishing everyone a Happy New Year.  Don't forget to read a sample of Two Kinds of Color!


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

To read more reviews for Two Kinds of Color go to Kindle!


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

Just a reminder with hopes that you'll read a sample of Two Kinds of Color for Nook or Kindle, also in paperback.

Best regards,
Deborah


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

Wishing everyone a great spring!


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

In your spare-spare time go to letterstomykids.org.  I have a column running.  I hope you get the chance to take a look at it.

Best regards,

Deborah


----------



## Deborah Kennedy (Apr 27, 2010)

Two Kinds of Color is also available through the Kindle Lending Library.


----------

